# Had to finish the can of Plasti-Dip....



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a few more that were made from composite decking material, that I just had to squirt w/ rubber.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

THOSE LOOK FREAKIN SWEET! What is this composite decking material similar to? is that rubber spray like the stuff you dip knife handles in and stuff or like the spray on bedliner? those look nice n durable.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those look great and tough! Great job on cutting them out.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good work as always Big Papa, keep it up!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Btoon & Sean, the decking material are cutt-offs that I had laying in my scrap pile from a deck I placed in the backyard some time ago,
It's made from a 'molded' mixture of wood and plastics basically, exactly like Trex or Veranda brand composite decking.
The Plast-Dip spray coating is the coating normally used to give tool handles a grip coating.....it dries w/ a much smoother finish than truck bedliner spray.
Bedliner sprays are not as 'grippy' as the Plast-Dip spray.


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovelly finish bp do you think plasti dip would stick to hdpe board looking for a pro looking finish myself.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

qute10, as long as the surface isn't too smooth, it should adhere to just about anything.....I used at one time HDPE & UHMW-PE to make handles for my spearguns,
I would scuff the handles w/ 100 grit to give the spray coating something to cling to.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Every one of those slingshots is classic, Papa. You do good work. I think we live about an hour from one another. Maybe someday in the spring we could do some shooting together. (I'm only good for about an hour or two though, *sigh*.)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like your work Big Papa, those frames are very good.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent! You're ready for some serious trading.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realise you could plastidip anything but metal.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm a fan of this. i see a rubber coated slingshot in my future. : )


----------

